# resource-based recreation?



## Nilcan

merhabalar, 
bir makale var elimde ve başlığı 'Do user fees exclude low-income people from resource-based recreation?'
Bunun Türkçe tercümesi için yardımcı olur musunuz?


----------



## Volcano

*Sanırım dar gelirli kişilerden kamu hizmetleri için vergi alınıp alınmamasıyla ilgili.*


----------



## Nilcan

teşekkür ederim ama resource-based recreation kısmında takılmış durumdayım hala :s


----------



## dawar

"Recreation" burda ilginç duruyor. Daha geniş kontekst verirsenir cevap daha emin olur.


----------



## Nilcan

Sözcük öbeğinin içinde bulunduğu cümle şöyle:
A mail survey of New Hampshire and Vermont households shows that although user fees are widely accepted, they may substantially reduce participation in resource-based recreation by those earning less than $30,000 per year.


----------



## dawar

Benim bundan anladığım, dar gelirli kişilerin eğlence hizmetlerinden daha ucuza faydalanması. "Recreation" için başka bir anlam bulamıyorum.


----------



## Volcano

Nilcan said:


> teşekkür ederim ama resource-based recreation kısmında takılmış durumdayım hala :s



*Yürüme, kamp yapma, balık tutma, yüzme gibi eğlenceye dayalı aktiviteler.*


----------



## princess_of_ist

"Resource based recreation ile " bence de "doğada gerçekleştirilen piknik, yürüyüş gibi faaliyetler" kast ediliyor.

Cümlede de bu tarz kamu alanlarına girişte ücret alınmasının dar gelirli insanların bunlardan mahrum kalmasına neden olup olmadığı sorgulanıyor. Ben çevirseydim :

"Kamu dinlenme alanlarına girişte ücret uygulanması düşük gelirli insanları buralardan dışlıyor mı?" gibi bir şey yazardım sanırım..


----------



## Volcano

*Şöyle de olabilir:

Kamu eğlence alanlarından alınan ücret/vergi düşük gelirli insanları buralardan dışlıyor mı?"*


----------



## Nilcan

bütün cevaplar için çok teşekkür ederim


----------

